# Tomcat Projekt ins Internet stellen



## Peter1978 (6. Jan 2004)

Hallo, möchte jetzt mein feritiges Tomcat Projekt real ins Internet stellen, auf localhost 8080 läuft es einwandfrei. Kann mir jemand wertvolle Tips geben. Danke.


----------



## AlArenal (6. Jan 2004)

Wo ist dein Problem?


----------



## Peter1978 (6. Jan 2004)

Weiß nicht wie ich überhaupt anfangen soll? Das Projekt habe ich ins webapps Verzeichniss. und wie spreche ich es jetzt an von einem anderen Rechner. Mit localhost wird es wohl nicht klappen. Was muss ich machen? Wahrscheinlich irgendwie mit der ip, aber wie???


----------

